# Discus slime



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey all

Once again, I have a question with regards to discus as I'm new to keeping them. Currently as stated in my last post I have three in my 40 gallon. I noticed today that on two of my red melons at a certain angle I can see slime on their bodies. I'm just a little concern as is this normal or is it something that I need to worry about? but I did a 20% water change, contemplating as should I add chemicals or should I wait and see? they are active and moving around but kind of question would it be because of the ottos but seems like they left the discus alone today so really don't know....

Any advice or suggestions are greatly appreciated. Hopefully some seasoned discus keepers could give me some insight.

Thanks, Dee


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for pm's turned out they were just adjusting..


----------

